# Navigon Lite pour iPod Touch



## meilingibookg3 (14 Juillet 2009)

Ca avait l'air intéressant, mais à quoi sert-elle ? Sachant que l'iPod ne fait pas de GPS, mais se sert du wifi pour se localiser, je me demande à quoi sert Navigon. Par exemple, je me suis connectée à côté du CP (Centre Pompidou) pour tester l'appli dehors. Je voulais savoir s'il détectait les POI. Et bien que dalle. Il ose me dire qu'il ne lit pas le signal GPS (forcément, il n'y a pas de GPS dans l'iPod Touch) et refuse de me détecter les POI, il faut attendre 3 à 5 minutes pour qu'il calcule ma localisation, de quoi arriver en retard. Donc à quoi ça sert, hormis me forcer à prendre un iPhone (j'attends "bêtement" la version 4G, j'ai bien dit "bêtement").
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il testé ?


----------



## twinworld (14 Juillet 2009)

testé Navigon Lite sur iPod Touch ou testé Navigon sur un iPhone ? parce que pour le second, oui, il y a eu des tests et des retours sur le forum.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2009)

C'est un  peu logique, une application GPS a besoin d'un signal GPS. la triangulation Wifi et GSM marche forcement moins bien et surtout pas partout.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (14 Juillet 2009)

L'idée aurait été de ne le proposer qu'aux iPhone avec GPS afin qu'il le teste mais avec restriction. Comment peut-on s'assurer que l'application est bonne si l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone V1 ne possèdent pas de GPS ? Je l'ai téléchargé bien entendu car dès qu'il y a nouveauté, je frétille pour l'avoir. Mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre son utilisation ni son utilité pour l'ipod touch. 
AroundMe par exemple qui est une app du type GPS sans GPS, obligeant à trouver un hotspot pour se connecter, est utile car il se base, comme je viens de le dire, sur le wifi, mais Navigon Lite, j'avoue être paumée...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

La seule utilité c'est d'avoir des cartes en permanence sur soi même quand la 3g ou le edge n'est pas accessible.


----------



## death_denied (28 Juillet 2009)

Navigon Lite a été retirée de l'AppStore. Quel dommage, je n'ai pas pu l'installer. Elle aurait été bien pratique lorsque il n'y a pas de réseau 3G (très fréquent chez SFR en dehors des villes).


----------

